# Fistulogram under fluoro



## baash1124 (Jul 7, 2009)

Can anyone help with code or codes for this?

A pediatric feeding tube was inserted as far as possible into a draining wound in the left upper abdomen at the site of a prior PEG tube.  An ostomy fistula with overlying bag is present just inferior.  The pediatric tube could only be advanced about 1 cm into each of  two seperate little tracks in the wound.  Injection into the tracks immediately refluxes out the skin opening and does not connect to any deeper structures or pool within the track significantly.

Impression:  Fistulogram Gastrografin injection in the draining PEG tube wound site does not confirm any fistulous connection to the deep peritoneal structures or bowel.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shirleybala (Jul 8, 2009)

My suggestion is 

20501
76080


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 8, 2009)

Shirleybala said:


> My suggestion is
> 
> 20501
> 76080



Looks good to me.


----------



## baash1124 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for all your help!


----------

